# HB 898SI - Found Lost Fishing Rods



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Got out for my first trip of the season over the weekend, took my son with me down to Lake Wateree in South Carolina. I'm teaching him how to cast, we hit a couple spots and I fire up the motor and we start to head off to the next spot and right as we get up to speed I start to think to myself - did I strap my extra rods down? Right at that time I see two of my spinning rod set-ups fly out of the boat. 

Luckily I have a HB sidescan unit. If anyone that has wondered if these things are really accurate or worth the money - they are very accurate and worth the month. I made a quick pass back over my wake and immediately find both rods sitting side by side in 20 feet of water. Marked them with my GPS and then dropped a floating marker on top of the way points. Rigged up a very heavily weighted crank, took about twenty casts and I snagged one of them and pulled it up. I got lucky, the one I got back was one of my more expensive set ups, never did get hooked onto the other one but it was one of my beater outfits so I didn't worry much about it. I'm sure I'll hit that spot next time I go out just to see if I can't hook it. 

Wish I could say I was able to use it to find some fish on that trip out but we ended up getting skunked.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I don't think I'd consider that a skunk! Glad you got your stuff back. I have the same unit and love it.


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

What are the odds? Even if you lost it overboard while you were anchored what are the odds of snagging it? Great job and glad you got your gear back.


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

I was lucky that I still had the mesh rod sleeves/protectors on both rods, so that made it a lot easier to hook into. I just bought a one oz. spoon today, going to try and pull up the other one this weekend.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

love my hummers! thats awsome... i figured if i lost enough i could locate it, then scuba dive down to it... however.. i always wear my kill switch, and always latch the rods down. actually when i fish alone leave my rods proped under the pass console and pass seat. easy to get to, out of my way.


----------

